# Recommended stop over Zaragoza area



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hiya folks,
Can anyone recommend a safe night’s stop over around Zaragoza area, we will be heading north towards Bilbao next Saturday the 21st.

Thank you


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello there. Try this one, haven't stopped there myself yet but recommended by others who have: www.campingzaragoza.com


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Castaway

There is a site further on than Zaragoza at Olite which is about 40 Klms before Pamplona. We have not used it but will be using it when we go home in April. 

Safe journey PM me if you can letting me know which site you stayed on and what it was like.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you for your replies.

Yes will let you know where we end up staying for future reference for anyone taking that route  

Sandy & Graham


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

As you head out of Zarogza for Madrid just beyond the city on the motorway there is a Repsol garage? with a large lorry park at the side there is spaces for about 6 motorhomes with normal Aires facilities secure site restaurant attached to the garage cant be more precise but easy to spot.Not sure if it's free we didn't have to pay.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Northern Spain sites*

While we're in this area, does anyone know a good site for say a week's stay in the La Rioja region? Need a few days to visit the bodegas...... :wink:

Ray


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Camping Haro is right on the edge of the town, with several bodegas within walking/staggering distance. The only downside we found was the noise from one or more barking dogs through the night.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Camping Haro*

Chalky,

Many thanks we'll give it a try. We've been looking at the regional climate maps for Spain, and the Zaragoza region is significantly sunnier and warmer than the rest of northern Spain - roughly the same as say Valencia. Might save us a few hundred Km. this year instead of heading to La Fortuna (aka The Wild West). And there's a new ACSI listed site just appeared in the 2009 book not so far from Zaragoza.

We're not going until end of April and it does seem a long way off........

Ray


----------

